# Cannot believe this.....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am very disappointed to of had just notice my infinity sm152 woofer has a one inch cut. I am pretty sure my grandson got to it the other day when my daughter was washing her car. I just had a long talk with my daughter and explained how upset this makes me. These are basically vintage speakers. My family knows how I feel about all my electronics. Going out of my way to take care of my stuff....then this. Just lack of supervision.

Sorry......just upset.

I cannot hear any rattling or distortion coming from the speaker. Thankfully!!

Should I leave it alone? Try n fix it. If so how? Ideas?:rant:


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm thinking you could recone it... Not sure if you leave it if it will spread or not.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are the cones made of cardboard or some sort of poly?


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Poly I think. I am pretty sure it's not cardboard.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That will only get worse and the surround will fail eventually. I also advise getting it re-coned.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Reconed? Someone mentioned silicone?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try some JB weld if its polly, It will dry dark grey and will bond the two together as if it was one. Use a Q-tip to apply it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

How bout stitching?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

if its vintage its probably a little brittle so stitching could make it worse.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=I...p2056088.m2428.l1313.TR3.TRC2.Xinfinity+sm152
Found some parts, and a couple pairs, but no drivers. I saw somewhere, infinity has them but they're about $250.00. :don't know:
https://www.infinityspeakers.com/estore/inf/us/support/supportEmailQuestion.jsp
Try em!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> if its vintage its probably a little brittle so stitching could make it worse.


 very possible.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx. ...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a hole in the surround on a subwoofer and I used silicone on it and it has held up for a couple of years and still holding. I didn't put allot on and I used a Q-tip like Tony mentioned.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

I think I will try the silicone advice. thx guys.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I had a sub with a poly cone many years ago and the surround separated from the cone. I pushed it beyond it's limits but a little silicone worked on this as well.


----------



## chrisletts (Oct 16, 2014)

couple of thoughts:

1. if they're paper cones maybe even using superglue to seal the break would at least stop it getting worse and might be a midterm fix.
2. hopefully your house insurance will cover the cost of a professional fix or replacement speaker unit.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I talked to a friend of mine who repairs speakers... He said if it is a poly woofer just use JB Weld on both sides of the woofer.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

hmmmm. jb weld. I will google that. 

I am leaning towards the silicone or soft double epoxy mentioned by slippery. But I will not be fixing it until this coming weekend. work is going to be tough this week. no time. any more advice would be great. thx.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I talked to a friend of mine who repairs speakers... He said if it is a poly woofer just use JB Weld on both sides of the woofer.


thx ellis. Ill look into that. I will not be fixing it until this coming weekend. long work week ahead. students taking their state tests and all.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

robbo266317 said:


> That will only get worse and the surround will fail eventually. I also advise getting it re-coned.


I also second that motion. Judging from your pics, those surrounds are paper-based, rather than butyl-rubber based. The word "brittle" was used earlier, and is spot-on. Won't hurt to try the repair as a temporary solution, but if they were my speakers, I'd find a reputable and competent craftsman/shop. 

If you're committed to trying JB Weld, start with only a tiny section and use it sparingly. The glue I first tried on some paper-based cones/surrounds _dissolved the material completely!_. It's recommended by Ellis' repair tech friend, so you should be safe as long as your cone/surround material is compatible.

You're a serious listener, and the glue will affect stiffness/flexibility in the repair area. May not be noticeable--except for psychological effects--so what's to lose?


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

roger that. temporary fix. eventually I will get both speakers replaced. thx.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> roger that. temporary fix. eventually I will get both speakers replaced. thx.


 did you have any luck contacting infinity?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know where you are in TX but this shop has an excellent reputation.
http://freemantuell.com/ 
My brother used them to recone a pair of old Cerwin Vega speakers and the drivers came back looking like new.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

10 hours away......nnnoooooo!!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> 10 hours away......nnnoooooo!!


Yeah, I do feel your pain. Have you considered removing the drivers and shipping just those instead of the whole speaker? If shipping becomes an option for you, I'd also consider www.regnar.com. They specialize in vintage Dahlquist speakers, but also offer expert repair on other brands. They refurbished a lost-cause, complex coax unit from a KEF 105/3 speaker I owned. Might want to give them a call for a second opinion. Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

